# All Time top 10 WORST stats in mma



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

....................*WIN LOSS*
Kenneth Allen......1.............27 
Mike Suttles ......1.............22 
Josh Pankey........1.............15 
Steve Horton...... 1.............15 
Kurt Jamison.......1.............14 
Adam Johnson.......1.............13 
Julian Samaniego...1.............12 
Micha Bowles.......1.............12 
Matt Albright......2.............24 
Dan Wheatley.......2.............23 




http://www.sherdog.com/stats/fightstats.asp?stats_page=worstrecords_ratio.asp


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't imagine fighting 10 times and winning only once, if at all, and then continuing to fight. I'd get a new job lol


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I can't imagine fighting 10 times and winning only once, if at all, and then continuing to fight. I'd get a new job lol


i think they kinda get to be an attraction in the end


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Some people don't know when to stop huh..


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ....................*WIN LOSS*
> Kenneth Allen......1.............27
> Mike Suttles ......1.............22
> Josh Pankey........1.............15
> ...


I'd feel worse if I was the "one" for those guys.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

can anybody find some vids of these guys


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

There's a guy that visits our gym that is soon to be on that delightful stat list. He's 0-3 (all 3 he got KO'd within the first minute of the first round) and he just took a fight on short notice against some champion kickboxer. 

When he first came into the gym, he displayed almost no ground skills and was kinda one of those know-it-all guys that talked a lot but wasn't backing it up. But I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and thought "maybe he's more of a striker" until I held the bag for him. I'm no professional fighter, but I know without a doubt that I could have knocked this guy out. He kicked and punched with his hands down by his hips. The one thing he has going for him is the scary face.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

rufio.e0 said:


> There's a guy that visits our gym that is soon to be on that delightful stat list. He's 0-3 (all 3 he got KO'd within the first minute of the first round) and he just took a fight on short notice against some champion kickboxer.
> 
> When he first came into the gym, he displayed almost no ground skills and was kinda one of those know-it-all guys that talked a lot but wasn't backing it up. But I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt and thought "maybe he's more of a striker" until I held the bag for him. I'm no professional fighter, but I know without a doubt that I could have knocked this guy out. He kicked and punched with his hands down by his hips. The one thing he has going for him is the scary face.


His first win will be via scary face.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Kenneth Allen is the future of MMA. All 27 of those losses were really really really close. He arguably won all of them. Plus he was sick. And his dog died. And his girlfriend left him. And he got laid off from his job. And he had food poisoning...


Or he "Broke his foot in the first round" :thumbsup:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim Sylvia said:


> "90% of the fight game is half mental"


 
^^^ Worst MMA Stat ever.


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

just because they have bad record doesnt mean they cant kick your ass. id rather have one of these guys training me then someone with no ring experience.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm sure you could find someone muuuuch better than those guys at a local club, and im sure someone here on this forum (maybe a few) could whoop those boys asses hell, 20 something other guys have


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

These guys have all faught recently.

Who would actually book a dude with 1-27 record?

Well, actually, I'd probably pay to see a dude with a 1-27 record get beatdown in 2 minutes.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> These guys have all faught recently.
> 
> Who would actually book a dude with 1-27 record?
> 
> Well, actually, I'd probably pay to see a dude with a 1-27 record get beatdown in 2 minutes.


2 minutes? Isn't that giving a little too much credit there?


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

27 fights is alot of experience, they could have been facing stiff opposition for all we know. anyhow i coudnt really think about fighting that much and losing 90% of my fights


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know Gary Shaw is studying this list for future Kimbo opponants.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MuayTom said:


> 27 fights is alot of experience, they could have been facing stiff opposition for all we know. anyhow i coudnt really think about fighting that much and losing 90% of my fights


i dont know what your getting at but 1-27 is a bad record.....period


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

im saying look at ole laurson his record is pretty bad hes lost to Masato, Caol Uno, Drago, Genki Sudo, Jomhod, Duane ludwig, souwer, buakaw, infact his list of losses is endless. fact is that was world class competition and he would kick anyones ass on this board and has done well to compete at that level.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

yes but he is not on that list, other crappy fighters who should have no business fighting are on that list.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> You know Gary Shaw is studying this list for future Kimbo opponants.


 
LOL I was gonna take a shot a Fedor here, but you beat me to it. Well done, sir.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think they should do an ultimate fighter type show with these guys, The unultimate fighter, I can see it know Team Tank vs Team Cabbage,


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

winner gets there record erased

the guy with 1-27 record has been submitted 21 times i mean how does that even happen lol


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

MuayTom said:


> 27 fights is alot of experience, they could have been facing stiff opposition for all we know. anyhow i coudnt really think about fighting that much and losing 90% of my fights


I pretty sure we can assume their opponents werent that good.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I suck a a lot of things that I really enjoy doing, so I'd have to guess that these guys are just in for the enjoyment...
Besides, they say that you learn more from your losses than you do your wins, so if that's true, then these guys should be really smart fighters once they figure it all out...or just dumber from all the head knockings...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Manx said:


> I suck a a lot of things that I really enjoy doing, so I'd have to guess that these guys are just in for the enjoyment...
> Besides, they say that you learn more from your losses than you do your wins, so if that's true, then these guys should be really smart fighters once they figure it all out...or just dumber from all the head knockings...


Yeah but you'd think at this point they'd be the next Fedor killers.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

my god !! the more i think of it... 1-27 !!!!! thats frickin HORRIBLE....its not even funny.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Horton's got a few names on that resume' of losses. But after 10 years of not seeing a victory, you'd think he'd come to the realization that it's time to find a new career. BTW if you manage to find your gym under one of these guys' resumes... it's time to start looking for a new gym.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

What promoter sees a guy with a 1-26 record and says "We need this guy on our next card"?


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I dunno but I'll be sure I take my first pro fight at one of those events.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Only reason I could see a promoter wanting gone of these guys is, let's say you have a Cro Cop or Liddel type of guy on your roster, a guy that usually delivers nice Ko's, putting him up against one of these guys is sure to deliver a highlight KO of the night.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

imagine some of the beat downs those poor guys would have taken in order to get those stats


----------

